# not recognized PCI-X network cards



## thomas_trauner (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

I have a setup with three Intel 1000/GT quad port network cards in a HP Proliant 380G4 server. My problem is that FreeBSD can only detect one of them. Pciconf tells me that there are only four network interfaces in one PCI slot.

I tried to assign exclusive IRQ's in the Firmware but this didn't helped (and I think it is not needed anymore).

I've attached a pciconf -lvbc output and a dmesg output.
I tried 7.2 and I'm downloading 8.0RC1 now to try that instead.

Has anyone a similar setup or can give me a hint about kernel/sysctl configuration options that may help in this case?

Thanks a lot.
Tom


----------



## honk (Oct 25, 2009)

Try to boot without acpi.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 25, 2009)

Back in the days of 4.x you could not have more than 4 network cards per machine.  Does that limitation still hold?


----------



## honk (Oct 25, 2009)

@fronclynne: Don't know if there is a upper limit, but I had 12 gigiabit links running with 7.2


----------



## thomas_trauner (Oct 27, 2009)

honk said:
			
		

> Try to boot without acpi.



This worked, thanks!

8.0 RC1 didn't helped, also the latest driver from Intel with 7.2. What do you think, should I open a PR for this?

Greetings, Tom.


----------



## jpaetzel@ (Oct 27, 2009)

It's not a driver issue.  The BIOS isn't presenting the hardware to the operating system.  I'd suspect the PCI-X slots aren't configured properly in the system BIOS, or perhaps they aren't all meant to be utilized at once.  I had some machines with very odd PCI-X configurations in them, such as slots that would run at 100mhz instead of 133 if other slots were populated.


----------



## thomas_trauner (Oct 27, 2009)

Some years ago we had such a configuration (same server type, maybe with other network cards, but also quad port with Intel chip) running, but with Checkpoint (Linux). I tried Linux and there it worked so I assumed a problem in the software, but I don't know what hacks the Linux guys made to get that working.


----------



## honk (Oct 29, 2009)

I would say open a PR or post in the acpi mailing list.


----------

